# Tarkik Hunt contest-Samsung Galaxy s3, Sony MP3, External HDD up for grabs



## Prabal Pratap (Oct 11, 2012)

Digit devwork bring you "devworx Tarkik Hunt", as the October installment to our devworx contest series. And if  you pride yourself to be enough Tarkik (Logical) then, this contest is just for you.

Win exciting prizes like Samsung Galaxy S3 smartphone, Sony MP3 Player, Adata External HDD, Lenovo Mini Speaker, Silicon Power pen drives, Digit branded polo t-shirts, Digit Subscriptions and many more. And it  takes just 3 simple steps to grab one.


----------

